# l'Imac G3 fait un bruit strident, aigu(style oreilles qui bourdonnent)



## Finn_Atlas (29 Septembre 2003)

Salut,

Celà fait quelques minutes que l'iMac fait un bruit bizarre 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








 . Je précise la configuration avant toute chose : iMac G3 bleu 500 Mhz 256 Mo de ram, 20 Go DD, lecteur graveur de CD à fente. 

J'ai alors tenté de l'éteindre, d'attendre quelques minutes (le bruit s'arrete évidemment ), je redémarre et tout de suite je l'entends. Ce bruit ne fait pas autant de bruit qu'un ventilateur, mais reste assez bizarre. Pas facile de le décrire d'ailleurs ce bruit. En fait, çà ressemble un peu au bruit des oreilles qui bourdonnent, qui sifflent  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Un bruit lancinant assez aigu...
J'ai chercher sur MacG mais rien ne semble correspondre à mon problème. D'autant que l'iMac a toujours été d'un silence extreme (si ce n'est le crépitement du DD quelques fois et la soufflerie pour certaines applis (comme classic ou lorsque je met un CD )

Je reste assez décontenancé ....


Si quelqu'un a une idée du problème, çà m'arrangerait beaucoup car çà me fait flipper un peu (le Mac vient tout juste de fêter ses deux ans et il est clair que si c'est un signe avant-coureur de sa mort, çà me ferait grave ch.... d'autant que ma chérie et moi n'aurions pas les moyens d'acheter un autre ordi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) mais bon au pire comme dit prerima, on a encore la garantie Applecare pendant un an 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A l'aideeeeee


----------



## gribouille (29 Septembre 2003)

<FORM METHOD=POST ACTION="http://forums.macg.co/ubbthreads/dopoll.php"><INPUT TYPE=HIDDEN NAME="pollname" VALUE="1064816549gribouille">


*Le mac de Finn vas t'il mourrir ? : *
<input type="radio" name="option" value="1" />Oui, c'est bien fait, il vas être triste, et il 'avait pas qu'a laisser sa meuf y toucher...
<input type="radio" name="option" value="2" />non, ouf, heuresement pour lui, il ne dépenseras finalement pas d'argent inutilement pour payer une réparation à la con faite par les doigts cahoutchouteux et pleins de confiture de coings du Macinside (beeaarrk)
<INPUT TYPE=Submit NAME=Submit VALUE="Valider le vote" class="buttons"></form>


----------



## Finn_Atlas (29 Septembre 2003)

tu as oublier la bonne réponse :

<FORM METHOD=POST ACTION="http://forums.macg.co/ubbthreads/dopoll.php"><INPUT TYPE=HIDDEN NAME="pollname" VALUE="1064816850Finn_Atlas">


*le mac va mourir *
<input type="radio" name="option" value="1" />parce qu'il aurait du laisser prerima toucher à l'ordi et pas y toucher
<input type="radio" name="option" value="2" />ou alors il devrait tenter le Gribouille©Vaudou (facilités de paiement) qui te font réparer la carte d'alimentation plus vite que la Redoute 
<INPUT TYPE=Submit NAME=Submit VALUE="Valider le vote" class="buttons"></form>








Je soupçonne Gribouille d'avoir user de ces pouvoirs de sorcier sénégalais et d'avoir jeter un envoutement sur ma personne ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon selon les conseils de Docteur Mackie il semblerait que celà ressemble à un problème de carte d'alimentation et que en gros ca peut p&amp;ter n'importe quand et que faut que j'attende...

Je peux avoir un autre avis chirurgical siou'plait ?


----------



## gribouille (29 Septembre 2003)

bah t'as peut-être juste un problème d'acouphens... t'as fait quoi avec tes oreilles dernièrement 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (29 Septembre 2003)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> bah t'as peut-être juste un problème d'acouphens... t'as fait quoi avec tes oreilles dernièrement
> 
> 
> 
> ...



non non je ne me "pignolle pas devant des salons hum hum moi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 " 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Et puis je ne suis pas le seul à l'entendre ce bruit .. je .. lachez moi .. non .. NON je ne suis pas fou !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 Pas la camisole !!! PAS la camisole !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_(je me demande si je vais réussir à avoir une réponse sérieuse 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 )_


----------



## gribouille (29 Septembre 2003)

bah ouvre le.... regarde si y'a pas une libellule qui se serais coincé l'abdomen dans un truc, et qui hurlerai sous d'atroces souffrances...je sais pas moi ... t'as p'têtre un Gremlin dedans 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (air méga peur)


----------



## huexley (29 Septembre 2003)

Les quelques fois ou j'ai été confronté a ce problème c'étais un condensateur de la carte mère qui posait problème -&gt; retour SAV, le problèeme c'est que ces machines ne sont pas ventilées et que l'endroit ou on les position n'est pas forcément le plus adapté dans le sens "aération"


----------



## Telonioos (29 Septembre 2003)

huexley a dit:
			
		

> Les quelques fois ou j'ai été confronté a ce problème c'étais un condensateur de la carte mère qui posait problème -&gt; retour SAV, le problèeme c'est que ces machines ne sont pas ventilées et que l'endroit ou on les position n'est pas forcément le plus adapté dans le sens "aération"



un remède à la ventilation : installer un ventilateur dans l'imac !!!
problème, il sera un peu plus bruillant que d'origine   !
sinon, voir ma signature pour la bidouille.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Septembre 2003)

Salut à tous,
J'ai le même pb, en fait j'en ai 2:
-un bruit strident qui d'après mes connaissance en électronique vient d'un composant (transistor) qui est en fin de vie (ceci dit le mien le fait depuis 2 ans).
-un bruit provenant des enceintes qui provient d'un faux contact de la prise alimentation.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (30 Septembre 2003)

carte mère, carte d'alimentation, composants ... ca a l'air grave dites donc ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




euh .. question bête : je fais quoi ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Mackie me conseile de faire plein de sauvegardes et d'attendre que çà pète pour appeler Applecare....


----------



## kertruc (30 Septembre 2003)

Ouai, moi je frime devant les copains pcéistes avec mon iMac G3 "sans-ventilo-donc-sans-bruit" mais j'ai un disque dur qui fait le bruit d'une meule sur une plaque d'acier... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 enfin pluôt  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 en fait...


----------



## gribouille (30 Septembre 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> carte mère, carte d'alimentation, composants ... ca a l'air grave dites donc !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ben tu fait comme Mickey y te dit Plutôt que de devenir Dingo parceque t'auras perdus tout tes pains d'épices pornos sur ton tourne disque


----------



## prerima (19 Avril 2005)

Bonsoir,

je me permet de remonter le sujet car depuis ce soir le bruit (décrit plus haut par Finn  :love: ) se fait de plus en plus présent, il devient très intense !   Ca commence à devenir très inquiétant, si c'est le disque dur qui est en cause comment le savoir ?   Ou alors si ce n'est pas le dd, comment cibler précisement l'origine du problème ?   

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses.  


PS : J'ai oublié de préciser que nous ne bénéficions plus de l'Apple Care maintenant !  :rateau:


----------



## Jc Milhet (19 Avril 2005)

prerima a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir,
> 
> je me permet de remonter le sujet car depuis ce soir le bruit (décrit plus haut par Finn  :love: ) se fait de plus en plus présent, il devient très intense !   Ca commence à devenir très inquiétant, si c'est le disque dur qui est en cause comment le savoir ?   Ou alors si ce n'est pas le dd, comment cibler précisement l'origine du problème ?
> 
> ...



desole, mais je vais commencer par la penible serie de question...

-tout d'abord, le premier probleme de bruit constaté il y a de cela 2 ans, n'a pas eu de solution, si j'ai bien compris....?
- tu as constaté un ralentissement quelconque dans l'ouverture des appli ou des documents..?
- tu arrives a situer a peut pres d'ou vient ton bruit...( vu que l'imac et tranparent, tu devrait pouvoir dire si c'est plutot le dd ou un ventilo pross....? )
-tu es sous 10.3.9 et tu as constaté ça combien de temps apres la mise a jour...? (supposition..)

si c'est le DD ( ou si tu le soupsonnes ), le mieux se serait d'essayer de demarrer depuis un DD externe, tu connais quelqu'un qui pourrait t'en preter un....?

enfin, pas mais si tu peux nous donner de plus amples renseignements, peut etre quelque chose de different ou de nouveau par rapport au premier post de ce fil........

bon courage...

ps: desole pour les fautes d'ortho...mais je commence a fatiguer....


----------



## prerima (19 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> desole, mais je vais commencer par la penible serie de question...
> 
> -tout d'abord, le premier probleme de bruit constaté il y a de cela 2 ans, n'a pas eu de solution, si j'ai bien compris....?



Non aucune solution, le problème c'est que ce soir en rebootant cela c'est vraiment aggravé !



			
				stook a dit:
			
		

> - tu as constaté un ralentissement quelconque dans l'ouverture des appli ou des documents..?



En effet, il ya un sérieux ralentissement général au niveau du fonctionnement de la machine accompagné d'une série de kernel panics inexpliqués.   



			
				stook a dit:
			
		

> - tu arrives a situer a peut pres d'ou vient ton bruit...( vu que l'imac et tranparent, tu devrait pouvoir dire si c'est plutot le dd ou un ventilo pross....? )



C'est à dire que mes connaissances sont très limitées et je ne sais pas où se trouvent les éléments dans la machine.   




			
				stook a dit:
			
		

> -tu es sous 10.3.9 et tu as constaté ça combien de temps apres la mise a jour...? (supposition..)



Approximativement, la mise à jour a été faite il y a 3 ou 4 jours.




			
				stook a dit:
			
		

> si c'est le DD ( ou si tu le soupsonnes ), le mieux se serait d'essayer de demarrer depuis un DD externe, tu connais quelqu'un qui pourrait t'en preter un....?



A froid, comme ça, je ne vois personne mais je vais chercher !




			
				stook a dit:
			
		

> enfin, pas mais si tu peux nous donner de plus amples renseignements, peut etre quelque chose de different ou de nouveau par rapport au premier post de ce fil........



Tout ce que je peux ajouter c'est que depuis plusieurs semaines,l'iMac montre de sérieux signes de faiblesse, ralentissement, kp, applications qui quittent innopinément, ...  :sick: 




			
				stook a dit:
			
		

> bon courage...



Merci !


----------



## Jc Milhet (19 Avril 2005)

prerima a dit:
			
		

> Merci !



de rien....
moi a ta place, mais peut etre que quelqu'un s'y connait mieux que moi (et je n'en doute pas)
je commencerai par un petit reformatage ...
et je continuerai a me faire du soucis quand a mon dd....
tu as essayé de faire un hardware test...?
ou du moins de reparer le disque depuis l'utilitaire de disque (depuis un reboot, enfin sur le cd d'instal...).....des fois qu'il te trouve de nombreux default block......

enfin, je vais me renseigner.....


----------



## prerima (20 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> je commencerai par un petit reformatage ...



Déjà fait, il y a trois semaines, on a eu une légère amélioration au niveau du focntionnement général de l'ordi ! 




			
				stook a dit:
			
		

> tu as essayé de faire un hardware test...?
> ou du moins de reparer le disque depuis l'utilitaire de disque (depuis un reboot, enfin sur le cd d'instal...).....des fois qu'il te trouve de nombreux default block......




Malheureusement ou je ne sais pas peut-être heureusement aucun souci n'est détécté, "le disque semble être en bon état " !   

Voilà, sinon, je suis toujours à la recherche d'un dd externe ... pour l'instant sans succés ... :mouais:


----------



## Mille Sabords (20 Avril 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Salut,
> 
> Celà fait quelques minutes que l'iMac fait un bruit bizarre
> 
> ...


le iMac de ma mère fait également ce bruit très aigue,
je crois malheureusement que c'est le début de la fin...
mais apparemment le début de la fin peut être long car ça le fait depuis des mois et il tourne toujours


----------



## Jc Milhet (20 Avril 2005)

petite paranthese:

je me demande, mais ce n'est qu'une supossition, si ce n'est pas simplement un ventilo.....
il pourrai tres bien etre HS...

faudrait voir si c'est du a un ventilo ou si c'est le pross ou le disque qui crée plus de chaleur....
mais je continue de chercher....


----------



## Mille Sabords (20 Avril 2005)

pour le iMAc de ma mère le bruit aigue se fait entendre même lorsque le iMac est éteint !! dès qu'il est sous tension ça siffle, ce n'est pas un ventilo mais bien un problème électrique


----------



## Tiobiloute (20 Avril 2005)

Le disque dur de mon iMac joue à la moiss-bat constamment, c'est un Maxtor de 10 Go (celui livré en standart avec ma machine) ..... Je pense que ton problème ça peut être ça ....
Quand aux Kernel Panic, j'en ai eu près de 50 depuis semptembre, mais à chaque fois c'est du à mon modem (Sagem Fast 800) que malheuresement je ne peux le changer parce que j'ai pas de routeur éthernet ..... j'ai le modem éthernet, le swiitch éthernet, mais pas le routeur ..... donc je me retrouve à me servir de mon iMac comme d'un routeur avec un modem USB ....


----------



## Jc Milhet (20 Avril 2005)

bon, au vu des deux temoignages precedent, effectivement, la possibilite de faiblesse du DD semble evidante.....mais un probleme d'alim n'est peut etre pas a exclure......
Rah, si seulement tu avait un dd Externe....ou un Ipod , pourquoi ne pas demander a Pim par exemple.....(c'est un dd externe apres tout...)
quand au modem, la freebox ne devrait pas poser de probleme du type KP.....

 :mouais:


----------



## Spyro (20 Avril 2005)

Vous avez essayé de le mettre en veille ? Ou d'utiliser la fonction d'économie d'énergie qui permet de mettre le disque en sommeil automatiquement, et attendre qu'il sommeille.


----------



## Tiobiloute (20 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> bon, au vu des deux temoignages precedent, effectivement, la possibilite de faiblesse du DD semble evidante.....


Oué c'est clair, le mieux c'est le changement de dédé, beaucoups l'ont fait sur ce forum, et ils ne le regrettent pas (il me semble qu'ils ont des West Dig 72000 rpm)




			
				stook a dit:
			
		

> quand au modem, la freebox ne devrait pas poser de probleme du type KP.....
> :mouais:


Ben j'attend de pouvoir résilier tiscali (vu que c'est mon FAI actuel) pour passer sur la freebox, qui fait routeur ..... toujours est il, modem USB c'est à éviter


----------



## Spyro (20 Avril 2005)

Bah justement ton modem USB tu peux le partager avec ton switch via un ordi que tu laisseras allumé


----------



## prerima (20 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> Rah, si seulement tu avait un dd Externe....ou un Ipod , pourquoi ne pas demander a Pim par exemple.....(c'est un dd externe apres tout...)




Bah, on a bien un mini iPod mais je vois pas trop comment tu veux faire ... !


----------



## prerima (20 Avril 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Vous avez essayé de le mettre en veille ? Ou d'utiliser la fonction d'économie d'énergie qui permet de mettre le disque en sommeil automatiquement, et attendre qu'il sommeille.




Quand l'iMac est en veille, il ne fait aucun bruit. Il devient totalement silencieux.


----------



## prerima (20 Avril 2005)

Tiobiloute a dit:
			
		

> Oué c'est clair, le mieux c'est le changement de dédé, beaucoups l'ont fait sur ce forum, et ils ne le regrettent pas (il me semble qu'ils ont des West Dig 72000 rpm




 Et changer un disque dur sur un iMac G3, ça se fait facilement ou alors il faut avoir bac plus 12 en mac ? :rateau:


----------



## WebOliver (20 Avril 2005)

Je viendrais bien vous donner un coup de main à domicile contre... quelques Birlou partagés...  Mais je suis un peu loin...  

En espérant que cela s'arrange... Sinon... iMac G5.  :love:


----------



## prerima (20 Avril 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> En espérant que cela s'arrange... Sinon... iMac G5.  :love:





Tu nous l'offres ?     :love:


----------



## WebOliver (20 Avril 2005)

prerima a dit:
			
		

> Tu nous l'offres ?     :love:



Je pense que vos problèmes d'iMac G3 vont rapidement se dissiper...


----------



## Jc Milhet (20 Avril 2005)

prerima a dit:
			
		

> Quand l'iMac est en veille, il ne fait aucun bruit. Il devient totalement silencieux.



un ipod mini, c'est un peu juste pour booter dessus....
et si en veille, il ne tfait pas de bruit, je pense que le DD est vraiment la source du probleme....
donc, pour changer de dd interne, soit tu le fais faire par un des techniciens du magasin ou tu compte acheter le nouveau (tu risques de payer plus cher de main d'oeuvre que de disque)
soit tu as un Mackie sous la main......


----------



## prerima (20 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> un ipod mini, c'est un peu juste pour booter dessus....
> et si en veille, il ne tfait pas de bruit, je pense que le DD est vraiment la source du probleme....
> donc, pour changer de dd interne, soit tu le fais faire par un des techniciens du magasin ou tu compte acheter le nouveau (tu risques de payer plus cher de main d'oeuvre que de disque)
> soit tu as un Mackie sous la main......



J'ai fait une recherche et apparement il ne serait pas si difficile de changer le dd sur un iMac G3. En plus, j'ai regardé les prix pour un disque dur et c'est assez abordable !   
Donc, je crois que je vais finir par le changer. Je pense que c'est la meilleure solution.


----------



## Jc Milhet (21 Avril 2005)

prerima a dit:
			
		

> J'ai fait une recherche et apparement il ne serait pas si difficile de changer le dd sur un iMac G3. En plus, j'ai regardé les prix pour un disque dur et c'est assez abordable !
> Donc, je crois que je vais finir par le changer. Je pense que c'est la meilleure solution.



me semble que c'est le mieux......


----------



## Arlequin (23 Avril 2005)

salut, 

sans être technicien mac +12 :rose: , je pencherais vers l'écran, ou plus précisément son alimentation.....
En tout cas, ce sifflement aigu je l'ai déjà eu sur plusieurs écrans crt, et en réglant minutieusement le haute tension, il y a moyen de réduire ce bruit, voire le faire disparaitre....

Sur votre imac G3, le plus simple est de retirer la coque supérieure, ce qui fait apparaître sur le flanc gauche, deux boutons de réglages (à faire tourner avec un tournevis cruciforme), l'un pour la netteté ("focus") l'autre pour la luminosité ("screen"). C'est ce dernier que je vous propose de régler touuuuuuut doucement et voir si le bruit change........ sinon......ben au moins vous aurez essayé ! 

attention toutefois, ces réglagles se faisant imac allumé, à ne pas vous faire griller les doigts 

bonne chance 


diffusion de document protéger  par un copyright et étant soumis a des droits d'accès


----------



## zamal85 (25 Mai 2006)

quel solution avez vous adopté?
quels sont les résultats?

j'ai pour le moment un bruit aigu au démarrage pendant 5 à 10 min et parfois lorsque j'utilise l'ordi comme tout de suite

merci de faire partager votre savoir!


----------



## JPTK (25 Mai 2006)

zamal85 a dit:
			
		

> quel solution avez vous adopté?
> quels sont les résultats?
> 
> j'ai pour le moment un bruit aigu au démarrage pendant 5 à 10 min et parfois lorsque j'utilise l'ordi comme tout de suite
> ...




Bah je crois que tout est dit dans le sujet, si c'est ton écran, voir post précédent, si c'est le DD, mis à part le changer je vois pas trop.

BOn en même temps j'utilise un imac DV de temps en temps et le sifflement s'il n'est pas agréable n'est pas une torture non plus


----------



## zamal85 (25 Mai 2006)

euh...si je bruit....moi je pête un plomb obligé d'écouter itunes en continu!!!!

sérieusement, si je vais jusqu'au bou, je risque quoi (pas trouvé la réponse) la mort de l'ordi, la mort du disque dur, la mort de l'écran?

sa c'est arrèté.....fait du bien....pas pour longtemps


----------



## zamal85 (26 Mai 2006)

en fait ce que je voudrais vraiment savoir c'est, si j'attends trop longtemps que ce passe t'il? le DD meurt bien sur, mais je n'ai alors qu'a le remplacer, ou l'ordi tout entier rend l'ame?

merci


----------



## JPTK (26 Mai 2006)

zamal85 a dit:
			
		

> en fait ce que je voudrais vraiment savoir c'est, si j'attends trop longtemps que ce passe t'il? le DD meurt bien sur, mais je n'ai alors qu'a le remplacer, ou l'ordi tout entier rend l'ame?
> 
> merci




Le sifflement n'est pas un signe avant coureur de mis à mort de ton mac, les imac DV sifflaient pour la plupart, soit le DD, soit le moniteur.

Tu ne risques rien du tout, pas plus qu'un autre en tout cas, pour le moniteur il est clairement expliqué un peu plus haut (dans le post d'Arlequin) comment faire pour tenter de résoudre le problème, c'est tout de même assez simple, pourquoi, n'essaye-tu pas, je peux te filer des liens pour démonter le mac si tu veux ?

Si c'est le DD, idem, un dd qui siffle n'est pas un DD malade, un DD qui rend l'âme il fait "tac-tac" les 3/4 du temps. Même si dans le pire des cas, il rendait l'âme, il suffirait alors le changer, c'est super facile il faut pas 20 minutes pour le faire sur un imac DV, n'importe quel disque ATA/ide de 3,5 pouces chopé sur le net fait l'affaire, mais les meilleurs et les plus discrets sont les seagate.

Si tu as des questions n'hésites pas.

Moi à ta place, j'essaye la manip du réglage du moniteur décrite un peu plus haut, et si ça ne change rien et que ça semble provenir du DD, change le, pour 72 &#8364; tu auras un 120 go 7200 trs Seagate plus performant que celui d'origine de ton imac.


----------



## CBi (26 Mai 2006)

Ca a l'air bete et pas tres serieux, mais sur mon PC, j'avais un sifflement aigu qui ressemblait beaucoup au bruit que pourrait faire un DD defectueux, et ce bruit a disparu le jour ou j'ai eu l'idee.... de mettre le son des hauts-parleurs à zéro ! :rateau:


----------

